# taxes



## sonja (Dec 4, 2010)

hello!
ive a question, maybe some can help me...
i worked in asutralia with an abn number. about 4 month, earned about 8000 australian dollar. (april- august 2010)
i was there with a working holiday visa.

i didnt pay tax cause i had no clue how and everyone told me not to (cause the taxoffice wouldnt care about 8000 dollar and wouldnt do anything anyway, ild be fine if i cancelled my abn number after a year) and yeah... anyway, i want to pay them now.
does anybody have a clue how much it might be and if there would be any fees cause i didnt pay them in time?

im back home now by the way and i want to avoid getting in trouble if i enter australia again or even apply for another visa.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Hey,

Contact Australian Taxation Office Homepage to find out more. Not sure what visa you were on but if it was working holiday or student visa for less than 6 months you would be paying $2,320 tax (you would then be qualified as Australian Non-Resident for tax purposes).

You can lodge your tax online E-tax essentials.

Tax rates can be found here Individual income tax rates


----------



## sonja (Dec 4, 2010)

it was the working holiday visa. wow thats a load of money. thanks though.


----------



## sonja (Dec 4, 2010)

sry forgot- i was there for more then 6 month, living at the same place. wouldnt i be a resident then and how could i proof that?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Living in the one place for six months is a start to being classed as residential for taxation purposes and you can find on the ATO site a self assessment for that.

The other thing that comes into it is that taxation runs in financial years, July to June of the next year and so you will have two financial years to complete your taxation for and if you did not have the six months in one place prior to June 30 in your first year, you will not likely be able to claim residential status for that first year and have to pay the non resident tax rate on all earnt.
Seeing as you only worked for July/August in the second financial year that could also make it doubtful whether you can claim residential status but check out the assessment provision.


----------



## Telegraph Track (Dec 6, 2010)

Did you have expenses incur to earn the money if you has a ABN I suspect the expenses will cancel out the tax.

Telegraph Track


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

From what I know, working holidays visa is always considered Australian Non-Resident - whether it was more or less than 6 months. You might wanna check it though.


----------

